# Guinea pigs getting skinny!



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

i put this in small animal chatas well but....
Pistachio has always been fat. kaytie was never fat but she was never as light as she is now!
we got our kitten about 4 weeks ago, and i havent been holding them much, they are probably feeling a bit neglected .
i picked kaytie up last night and she was sooooooooooo skinny!
do you think it could be depression? coz they r always getting enough food!
now that leo has settled i am holding the piggies more..... hopefully they will start putting on some weight........ i also am putting them out on the grass more often now.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Are they inside or outside? Sometimes they can lose weight if they are too cold.

Mine lost weight because his teeth needed trimming.

If their depressed it's common for them to stop eating as well.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Isn't it abit cold to put the piggies out on the grass at the moment?

Unless you live somewhere ridiculously warm and in that case i'm very jealous.


----------

